# Bob the dog



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

Male,smallish (40cms to shoulder) approx 18 months old. Very friendly and good company to other dogs in your household. Terrier like colouring (black, tan and white). Used to North European handling (i.e. not tied up); good on a lead and stays nearby on the un-leaded walks we give him. Not aggressive to other dogs or children but will bark at intruders when guarding.Sadly surplus as we have three other dogs and Bob deserves more individual attention. Will deliver within Central Portugal. Trial period welcome. Full rabies vaccination with certIfication. If you feel you can offer an even better life for Bob then Phone Ade n' Soph 914740540 / 236550562


----------

